# goblin skinner



## hellize (May 20, 2019)

Greetings everyone,

I have a little necker to show today. 
Handy little fellow and ideal companion for longer walks in the forest or on mountain hikes. Helpful at peeling an apple, when you sit on a fallen tree trunk at lunch time, while goblins are lurking behind you in the bushes. Carving stuff into a stick to pass time in the hung up cage waiting for the water to boil up in the huge cauldron, after the goblins rushed you and dragged you away to their cave in the thick woods. Guess who's coming to dinner?! And finally eviscerating those pesky goblins with great delight, after you manage to free yourself from their primitive cage, thanks also to your trusty little knife and a well developed frontal lobe
it is 18 cm/ 7 inch long, the blade is 8 cm/ 3.15 inch long, 33 mm/ 1.3 inch wide. It is forged of L6 and an old file. The handle is made of deer antler and leather disks.
The sheath is made of 4 mm/ 0.16 inch thick, sturdy cowhide.


----------



## daveb (May 20, 2019)




----------



## milkbaby (May 20, 2019)

What daveb said! Especially the tooling on the sheath, that is really nice.


----------



## hellize (May 21, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> What daveb said! Especially the tooling on the sheath, that is really nice.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Phip (May 31, 2019)

Wow. Simply spectacular! Your sense of design and level of craftsmanship are superb. I say this a former potter, current gun maker, and life long big game hunter. That's the bomb.


----------



## hellize (Jun 1, 2019)

Phip said:


> Wow. Simply spectacular! Your sense of design and level of craftsmanship are superb. I say this a former potter, current gun maker, and life long big game hunter. That's the bomb.


You are too kind, my good lord! But thank you none the less 
Potter and gun maker?! How cool is that!  Can I see your work somewhere?


----------



## Phip (Jun 5, 2019)

Most of my work is in my house or with friends and family. PM me if you're ever in Portland, OR, and I can help you waste some time.


----------



## hellize (Jun 5, 2019)

Phip said:


> Most of my work is in my house or with friends and family. PM me if you're ever in Portland, OR, and I can help you waste some time.



I see 
For a minute I thought that you wrote Poland, which isn't very far from here. But Portland... well that's another story


----------

